# Double basket upgrade?



## toString (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi, is it worth upgrading a double basket from the standard one? Mines 2nd hand is is rather black, I guess through oxidisation, not sure.. Also the holes look a bit mishapen, it's probably years old so I was thinking of just buying a new one. Is it worth getting anything other than the standard gaggia double basket though?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Get a stock Gaggia double basket - cheap as chips. Good idea to clean your filters and portafilter on a regular basis. The accumulated gunge can affect the flavour. Use something like Cafeza.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Put a wanted ad up, you might strike it a lucky and grab one for cost of postage or a donation to the forum!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i have one the OP can have for the cost of postage









its a generic double basket, fits a gaggia classic, and has lots of lovely clean round holes.


----------



## toString (Jun 18, 2014)

Wow really? Thanks shrink! Do you want to PM me when you know the postage cost and your paypal address? (i'll do it as a gift to avoid fees)?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Just send across £2 that'll be enough for a Jiffy bag and postage. If it's any more i will cover it. I'll pm you details


----------



## toString (Jun 18, 2014)

Cheers! Will look now.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Baskets are about 2mm too big for a 'large letter' btw - has to go as a small parcel. £3.20 first, £2.80 second.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I'll live lol


----------

